# unscientific test



## RDJ (Jun 8, 2011)

I’m conducting an unscientific test for future use. Ladies, could you please answer the following questions?

1) Are you high libido/low libido?

2) When you order chicken wings, is it bone in/ bone out?

Thank you for participating! 

(come on, it doesnt always have to be serious )


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

RDJ said:


> I’m conducting an unscientific test for future use. Ladies, could you please answer the following questions?
> 
> 1) Are you high libido/low libido?
> 
> ...


:rofl: High and bone in LMAO


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

HIGH and I SKIN my chicken wings (always with the bone) so what does that say about me ??


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

High

and ....can I see the vegetarian menu?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

^ feel bad for not contributing to the humor of this!!


----------



## RDJ (Jun 8, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> HIGH and I SKIN my chicken wings (always with the bone) so what does that say about me ??


Yikes! Tells men to stay away from country girls :rofl:

Buffalo wild wings? I'm going to need more data!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

RDJ said:


> Yikes! Tells men to stay away from country girls :rofl:
> 
> Buffalo wild wings? I'm going to need more data!


Ha ha ha , I like 'em Hot Hot Hot suicide style too. :rofl:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

RDJ said:


> Yikes! Tells men to stay away from country girls :rofl:
> 
> Buffalo wild wings? I'm going to need more data!


Why do huge animals like buffalo's have such small wings? :scratchhead:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

RDJ said:


> I’m conducting an unscientific test for future use. Ladies, could you please answer the following questions?
> 
> 1) Are you high libido/low libido?
> 
> ...


Very high.... 


they make chicken wings with no bones? Floppy chicken wings ??? Yikes :rofl:


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I'd rather have a turkey leg, than a chicken wing. 

My drive is as high as any teenage boy's. It makes me feel abnormal.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

High and to the left.


----------



## RDJ (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you kindly for your "*INPUT*" ladies! :rofl:

Pobably a good thing I didnt ask how you like your sauce?


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I can't believe nobody picked up on my turkey leg joke. Turkey legs are *huge *compared to chicken wings...get it? :rofl::rofl: I like 'em BIG.


----------



## RDJ (Jun 8, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> I can't believe nobody picked up on my turkey leg joke. Turkey legs are *huge *compared to chicken wings...get it? :rofl::rofl: I like 'em BIG.



OH! I got it! I was oddly struck by a feeling of male insecurity?? :rofl:

Reminded me of that old joke. "Who are you going to please with that little thing?" Answer: "Myself" :rofl:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> I can't believe nobody picked up on my turkey leg joke. Turkey legs are *huge *compared to chicken wings...get it? :rofl::rofl: I like 'em BIG.


Ok so that went right over my head... :lol:


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh lord....the things I do for entertainment...LOL. I am high drive and I'm not a big fan of chicken wings but I get daily cravings for Italian sausage...sometimes two or three times a day.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol: My kind of woman!


----------



## RDJ (Jun 8, 2011)

Mrs. T said:


> Oh lord....the things I do for entertainment...LOL. I am high drive and I'm not a big fan of chicken wings but I get daily cravings for Italian sausage...sometimes two or three times a day.



HMMMM! What to say? Call ME????


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

RDJ said:


> HMMMM! What to say? Call ME????


RDJ...got a little Italy in you?? (hehehehe...I'm so bad!!) I am 100% German but my husband always teases me that I am Italian by injection...such a dork!


----------



## RDJ (Jun 8, 2011)

Mrs. T said:


> RDJ...got a little Italy in you?? (hehehehe...I'm so bad!!) I am 100% German but my husband always teases me that I am Italian by injection...such a dork!


100% German here too!

When it comes to sausage, let's just say, I'm a grill master! :rofl:

Seriously, I have to say that I love the sense of humor you ladies have here at TAM. If we can't laugh, we got nothing!


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

RDJ said:


> 100% German here too!
> 
> When it comes to sausage, let's just say, I'm a grill master! :rofl:
> 
> Seriously, I have to say that I love the sense of humor you ladies have here at TAM. If we can't laugh, we got nothing!


 You're so right, humor is essential! Have you noticed that the fun responses have come from all of us who claim a HIGH libido? There's a nice little group of fun loving horny women out here...and some really exhausted husbands. :smthumbup: I wasn't always like this. I had a hysterectomy in 2001 and shortly after that my sex drive went into high gear. I've been told that is unusual, that it is normally the other way around. Either way I love the reawakened sexual goddess inside me and I hope she never goes away...


----------



## HelloooNurse (Apr 12, 2010)

I was going to answer but then I realised my answer would have been ironic.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

HelloooNurse said:


> I was going to answer but then I realised my answer would have been ironic.


Hellooo...humor and irony go hand in hand sometimes, don't just leave us hanging!


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

1) Definitely high. Although there was a time when my son was younger, I recall my libido being much lower. Before having a child, I was probably moderate to high.

2) Chicken wing without the bone???? What fun would that be???


----------



## TwoDogs (Jul 29, 2011)

RDJ said:


> 1) Are you high libido/low libido?
> 
> 2) When you order chicken wings, is it bone in/ bone out?


1) I was extremely high libido (as in, higher than all my partners) until menopause when it nosedived and vanished completely.

2) I don't eat chicken wings, I'm sorta vegetarian (not completely)


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

heartsbeating said:


> High
> 
> and ....can I see the vegetarian menu?



You too?? I wasn't sure how to respond! LOL!!! :smthumbup:


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

RDJ said:


> I’m conducting an unscientific test for future use. Ladies, could you please answer the following questions?
> 
> 1) Are you high libido/low libido?
> 
> ...


1) One, the other, or neither

2) Sometimes one, sometimes the other.

I am utterly unique... just like everybody else.


----------



## Sweet Equity (Oct 14, 2011)

High and bone in.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

RDJ said:


> I’m conducting an unscientific test for future use. Ladies, could you please answer the following questions?
> 
> 1) Are you high libido/low libido?
> 
> ...


1. VERY HIGH!!!
2. My hubby can bone me any time. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RDJ (Jun 8, 2011)

I would say that the results are clear.

Libido is not the problem, CLEARLY it's the chicken wings


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Unfortunately there are very few low libido women who post on TAM. I wish we would get more of them so that we can understand how they think, and see if they know how important a good sex life is to a marriage.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I used to be that way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

lovesherman said:


> Unfortunately there are very few low libido women who post on TAM. I wish we would get more of them so that we can understand how they think, and see if they know how important a good sex life is to a marriage.


Oh, we are here. 

Honestly, I could have written Trenton's post word for word for myself. I am exactly the same way - and I have always been that way. But, just because you don't think about sex all the time, or in the same manner as your spouse, does not mean that it isn't important to you or that you don't strive to try and meet your spouse's need for sexual fulfillment. 

I've noticed that you typically see posters who may have lower libidoes and who care about connecting intimately with their partner gravitate toward these boards and be the ones to hang around. Why would those who don't care about connecting intimately come to the boards when it is of no interest to them? I've seen many of them that do come and post get turned off when they get preached at too much and they never return to respond on their threads.


----------



## annagarret (Jun 12, 2011)

high and bone in! does the bone cum with marinade????


----------



## Cara (Aug 15, 2010)

1)I was very high libido... until I had children & got married. 

2)Bone in. Always.


----------



## FurryFluffy (Dec 2, 2011)

1. high.
2. don't eat meat :|


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

RDJ said:


> I would say that the results are clear.
> 
> Libido is not the problem, CLEARLY it's the chicken wings


HA HA HA RDJ...boneless is useless, chicken or otherwise.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

YinPrincess said:


> You too?? I wasn't sure how to respond! LOL!!! :smthumbup:


Firm tofu?


----------

